# Corn Snake Vivarium Ideas?



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning guys!

I'm just after some help really, i'm trying to decide what vivarium i should put my corn snake in once she's slightly older. I also can't decide how i should go about decorating it, so photos of your existing vivariums would be greatly appreciated. 

My choices with the vivariums are as followed, i can't decide which one to go for, as all of them will fit where i plan to put it, it just depends on the sizings, style and/or pricings. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zoo-Med-Repti-Habitat-Snake/dp/B004HC2SHU
The ZooMed kit would save me a great deal of money, but the vivarium is the smallest of the options.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/oak-...eld-(available-in-selected-stores-only)-27987
The above one seems to be the best vivarium wise, but will probably be the most pricey version. I can get a discount on anything from PAH so the vivarium would be cheaper, but it involves buying everything individually. It would allow me to do more with it though.

The final choice is the Exo Terra 60x45x45, which would cost the most but would match my existing vivariums.

Any opinions are completely welcome, or other recommendations would be much appreciated.

Any photos of your vivariums for your corn snakes would also be very helpful.

Thank you! 
Steve


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I wouldn't put a corn snake in either of those options to be honest; they're both way too small unless you're planning on upgrading when she's bigger.


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

It'd only be as an inbetween while she grew, she'll eventually move to a 4ft with some arboreal space too. It wouldn't be forever


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd probably go for the Exo Terra then, you've more options for when it's empty. 
The other one would only be any use for something like small geckos.


----------

